# None of my Spyware/Virus programs will update anymore



## donnabailey77 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi,

I am new here. I have just started having a problem with my spyware and virus programs not updating anymore this past week. Up until then I have never had any trouble. Now they are all saying that they can't connect to the server. What's happened??

I am running Windows XP and use Internet Explorer. My computer is a Dell Inspiron 6400 Intel Core Duo 2 GHz processor with 512MB RAM and 80Gb hard drive. I am using a Wireless ADSL Broadband Router D Link DSL G604T. 

I am using Ad Aware, Ewido free version, Spybot Search and Destroy and AVG free. All of these programs used to update and now they won't. I have not changed any settings in my security or firewall (Windows) or internet options.

What has happened?? :4-dontkno Please can someone help me as there is no point in running these programs if they are not up to date.

Thanks in advance,
Donna


----------



## mano1438 (Dec 7, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem, including when I run my anti virus my pc freezes.

I will also appreciate any help on this.

OS: Win XP

Thanks!


----------



## abhik66 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey, i also got the same problem with AVG 8.0 recently. Can anybody help?


----------



## engthaya (Dec 12, 2008)

same problem,
its usually a virus which edits the registry. It stops AV's from working.

Any other help???


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You guys need to start your own individual threads!

Please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## DeadlyData (Dec 13, 2008)

donnabailey77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here. I have just started having a problem with my spyware and virus programs not updating anymore this past week. Up until then I have never had any trouble. Now they are all saying that they can't connect to the server. What's happened??
> 
> ...


If you're running any firewall software have you attempted to disable it then try updates of your anti-viruses/anti-spyware and or malware systems?(I'm not saying this is a solution... rather trying to figure out what the problem is related to or caused by so I can help you further.)


----------

